
Your Taste in Music Can Reveal How Smart You Are [Chart] - richoakley
http://www.labnol.org/internet/music-taste-linked-to-intelligence/7489/
======
fasteo
Chart author disclaimer [1]:

"Yes, I'm aware correlation ≠ causation. The results are hilarity incarnate
regardless of causality. You can stop sending me email about this distinction.
Thanks."

You are welcome and thanks; you just saved me from sending an email.

[1]
[http://musicthatmakesyoudumb.virgil.gr/](http://musicthatmakesyoudumb.virgil.gr/)

